#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Εκατόμβη νεκρών από τον σεισμό 7,9 Ρίχτερ στο Νεπάλ. Νεκροί και σε Ινδία και Έβερεστ

## seismic

Ισχυρή σεισμική δόνηση στο Νεπάλ, με εστιακό βάθος μόλις 2 χλμ. Προκλήθηκε χιονοστιβάδα στο Έβερεστ, νεκροί ορειβάτες. Έκκληση βοήθεια από την κυβέρνηση της χώρας. Μετασεισμοί άνω των 6 Ρίχτερ 
Περισσότερα στο link
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/kosmos/ne...l.3432432.html
Απλά ερωτώ... 
 Τελικά πόσα άλλα θύματα πρέπει να θρηνήσουμε για να καταλάβουν οι αρμόδιοι φορείς ότι πρέπει να με βοηθήσουν για να κατασκευάσουμε επιτέλους απολύτως αντισεισμικές κατασκευές? 
Στο Νεπάλ δεν υπάρχει αντισεισμική τεχνολογία?
Γιατί λέτε ότι είμαστε ασφαλείς με τον υπάρχοντα αντισεισμικό κανονισμό ενώ η φύση σας διαψεύδει επανειλημμένος ασύστολα?
Ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτές τις καταστροφές και την αφαίρεση τόσον ανθρώπινων ζωών?... τα λόμπι ?
Μόνο νόμοι και αστυνόμοι... και απέξω οι βαρόνοι.

----------


## Xάρης

Το Νεπάλ είναι μια πολύ φτωχή χώρα. Έχει ένα κατ' κεφαλή ΑΕΠ της τάξης των 2.400$, όταν η Ελλάδα της κρίσης έχει παραπάνω από το δεκαπλάσιο (25.800$).
Η ποιότητα των κατασκευών και η ασφάλειά τους είναι συνάρτηση της οικονομικής κατάστασης των χωρών μεταξύ άλλων παραγόντων.

Είναι ευνόητο ότι το Νεπάλ δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τη χώρα μας η οποία και πολύ πιο πλούσια είναι παρά την παρατεταμένη ύφεση και τη δεινή κατάσταση της οικονομίας της και *διαθέτει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από τους πιο σύγχρονους αντισεισμικούς κανονισμούς στον κόσμο!*
Μάλιστα, πλέον είναι δυνατή και στα ιδιωτικά έργα (υποχρεωτικά στα δημόσια), η εφαρμογή των ευρωκωδίκων που είναι οι κοινοί κανονισμοί (αντισεισμικοί και όχι μόνο) σ' όλες τις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης άλλες και σε άλλες.
Περισσότερα για τους Ευρωκώδικες --> *ΕΔΩ*.
Ευρωκώδικες οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούνται στη χώρα μας για έργα από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία, μεταλλικές και ξύλινες κατασκευές εδώ και 20 χρόνια. 
Για τα δε έργα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, οι ελληνικοί κανονισμοί εμπεριέχουν ακόμα και αυστηρότερες διατάξεις από τους ευρωκώδικες και εφαρμόζονται κι αυτοί εδώ και 20 χρόνια.

Ακόμα, θα πρέπει να καταλάβουν οι πολίτες της χώρας μας ότι σκοπός των κατασκευών που μελετούμε, επιβλέπουμε και εν τέλει κατασκευάζουμε *δεν είναι να αντέξουν σε οποιοδήποτε σεισμό* όσο ισχυρός και αν είναι, όσο επιφανειακός και αν είναι, όσο κοντά και στην κατασκευή μας και αν είναι.
Σκοπός μας είναι να κατασκευάσουμε δομήματα που:
α) σε συχνούς σεισμούς μεγάλης πιθανότητας να συμβούν δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα, 
β) σε σεισμούς μέσης πιθανότητας να συμβούν θα πάθουν μικρές, επιδιορθώσιμες ζημιές και
γ) σε πολύ ισχυρούς σεισμούς μικρής όμως πιθανότητας να συμβούν δεν θα έχουμε απώλειες ανθρώπινων ζωών.

Άρα δεν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο "απόλυτα" στις αντισεισμικές κατασκευές.
Θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο "ποιοτικές" κατασκευές που σημαίνει εφαρμογή τουλάχιστον των απαιτήσεων όλων των κανονισμών.
Αν τώρα ένας θέλει να θέσει πιο ψηλά τον πήχη από το όριο που το θέτουν οι κανονισμοί, βεβαίως και μπορεί και θα πληρώσει το ανάλογο κόστος που δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικό.

Εν κατακλείδι, θεωρώ ότι η ασφάλεια των σύγχρονων κατασκευών που δομήθηκαν τηρώντας όλα όσα προβλέπονται από τους κανονισμούς και συντηρούνται σωστά, δεν θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί.
Περισσότερο κινδυνεύουμε στους δρόμους ή από τις ανθυγιεινές τροφές και την καθιστική ζωή άνευ άσκησης παρά από τους σεισμούς. 
Οι δε κατασκευές μας κινδυνεύουν από τη μη συντήρηση και τις αυθαιρεσίες που κάνουμε άνευ αδείας, μελέτης και επίβλεψης από τους ειδικούς πολιτικούς μηχανικούς.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Φίλε Χάρη θα πω μερικές αλήθειες χωρίς να θέλω να έχω αντιπαράθεση με κανένα.
Είναι όμως αλήθειες.
Όπως είπες και εσύ *διαθέτουμε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από τους πιο σύγχρονους αντισεισμικούς κανονισμούς στον κόσμο!
*Όπως όμως είπες και εσύ *Οι κατασκευές* *δεν είναι να αντέξουν σε οποιοδήποτε σεισμό.
*Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί αστάθμητοι παράγοντες οι οποίοι μπορούν να επιφέρουν την καταστροφή και στις ποιο σύγχρονες αντισεισμικές κατασκευές στον κόσμο.
Ακόμα είπες και άλλες αλήθειες.
Είπες ότι ... ( Το Νεπάλ είναι μια πολύ φτωχή χώρα. Έχει ένα κατ' κεφαλή ΑΕΠ της τάξης των 2.400$, όταν η Ελλάδα της κρίσης έχει παραπάνω από το δεκαπλάσιο (25.800$).
Η ποιότητα των κατασκευών και η ασφάλειά τους είναι συνάρτηση της οικονομικής κατάστασης των χωρών μεταξύ άλλων παραγόντων.

Είναι ευνόητο ότι το Νεπάλ δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τη χώρα μας )
Εγώ θα συμπληρώσω και κάτι άλλο. 
Στον τελευταίο ισχυρό σεισμό στην Κεφαλονιά είχαμε καταστροφές.
Γενικά τα σπίτια άντεξαν και έσωσαν πολλές ζωές, αλλά καταστροφές σε κατασκευές υπήρξαν.
Άλλωστε το λέει και ο κανονισμός  ( Σύμφωνα με τους σύγχρονους κανονισμούς, ο αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός των κτιρίων γίνεται με βάση τις απαιτήσεις ικανοτικού σχεδιασμού και πλαστιμότητας. Η αναπόφευκτη ανελαστική συμπεριφορά υπό ισχυρή σεισμική διέγερση κατευθύνεται σε επιλεγμένα στοιχεία και μηχανισμούς αστοχίας. )
Ο σεισμός στο φτωχό Νεπάλ ήταν 900 φορές πιο μεγάλος από ότι ήταν στην Κεφαλονιά. 
Αν κούφια η ώρα αυτός ο σεισμός γίνει σε κατοικημένη περιοχή με μικρό εστιακό βάθος πιστεύεις ότι θα μας σώσει ο σύγχρονος αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός της Ελλάδας?
Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω. 
Πιστεύω ότι τα θύματα θα είναι λιγότερα ναι σωστά.
Οι κτιριακές καταστροφές όμως θα είναι μεγάλες, και θα υπάρχουν και θύματα.
Το πόσο μεγάλες καταστροφές και το πόσα πολλά θύματα θα έχουμε εξαρτάτε από την επιτάχυνση του σεισμού που τελικά θα φθάσει κάτω από τις κατασκευές, και λιγότερο από το πόσο σύγχρονοι είναι οι κανονισμοί.
Οπότε από τα αναφερθέντα συμπεραίνουμε τα εξής.
α) Κανένας κανονισμός δεν είναι απόλυτος.
β) Οι κατασκευές είναι πολύ ακριβές και δεν είναι δυνατόν οι πάντες να απολαμβάνουν την ασφάλεια που πρέπει να έχουν.
Εγώ βλέπω ένα μεγάλο κενό που λέγετε ... όπου φτωχός και η μοίρα του.
Και βλέπω ακόμα ότι ο σεισμός είναι και θέμα τύχης, η οποία εξαρτάτε από τους αστάθμητους παράγοντες. 
Φυσικά είναι και θέμα σχεδιασμού.
Συμπέρασμα... όπως σωστά είπες και εσύ δεν υπάρχει απόλυτο, και δεν πρέπει να αναφερόμαστε σε απόλυτο σχεδιασμό.
Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί δεν υπάρχει απόλυτο.
Θα σου πω γιατί... γιατί στην τελική δεν είναι μόνο θέμα κόστους, αλλά πιο πολύ είναι θέμα σχεδιασμού.
Χρειαζόμαστε έναν πιο σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό κανονισμό ο οποίος να είναι και πιο φθηνός, και πιο γερός.
*Αρκεί ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα* για να καταρριφθεί μια συγκεκριμένη θεωρία για χάρη κάποιας καινούριας.
Το ερώτημα αυτό στο θέμα μας είναι το εξής. 
*Μπορεί ο σύγχρονος αντισεισμικός κανονισμός υπό μία πολύ ισχυρή σεισμική διέγερση να περιορίσει και να ελέγξει το εύρος του πλάτους ταλάντωση της κατασκευής ώστε αυτή να παραμένει πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή, ανεξαρτήτως της έντασης που θα έχει η μετατόπιση του εδάφους, και του χρόνου διέγερσης? 
*Βασικά μπορεί να ελέγξει το εύρος της παραμόρφωσης?
Φυσικά και δεν μπορεί.  Ο σύγχρονος κανονισμός το λέει καθαρά. (  Η αναπόφευκτη ανελαστική συμπεριφορά υπό ισχυρή σεισμική διέγερση κατευθύνεται σε επιλεγμένα στοιχεία και μηχανισμούς αστοχίας. )
Η μέθοδος που σας λέω φίλε Χάρη μπορεί να το κάνει. Μπορεί να ελέγξει την παραμόρφωση.
Η αντίδραση των κόμβων προς την φόρτιση του σεισμού και η αντίδραση των κορμών των στοιχείων είναι δεδομένη, και είναι η πεπατημένη μέθοδος σχεδιασμού.
Αν θέλουμε να ενισχύσουμε τον φέροντα οργανισμό πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε τους κόμβους ( χωρίς να τους καταργούμε ) με μία άλλη έξτρα μέθοδο παραλαβής σεισμικών φορτίσεων ώστε η μία μέθοδος να βοηθά την άλλη, και στην τελική να έχουμε επιτέλους τον απόλυτο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό.
Αν η μέθοδο που προτείνω το κάνει πολύ πιο ισχυρό, κάτι που δεν το χρειαζόμαστε τότε θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να το σχεδιάσουμε και πιο φθηνό.
Πως?
Εκτός από την αντισεισμική
και αντιανεμική προστασία που προσφέρει η ευρεσιτεχνία σε όλα τα δομικά έργα
στον κόσμο, ( υφιστάμενα και υπό κατασκευή ) εξασφαλίζει και μικρότερο κόστος
κατασκευής στα υπό κατασκευή έργα από ότι εξασφαλίζει η πεπατημένη τεχνολογία. Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί. Α) Αν μια κατασκευή
είναι πολύ ισχυρή στον σεισμό, τόσο πολύ ισχυρή που δεν το χρειαζόμαστε, τότε
έχουμε την δυνατότητα να αφαιρέσουμε πολύ χάλυβα οπλισμού και πολλά κυβικά
σκυροδέματος από τον φέροντα οργανισμό. Β) Αφού η ευρεσιτεχνία εξασφαλίζει
βελτίωση της ικανότητας παραλαβής μεγαλύτερων φορτίων στα μαλακά εδάφη, τότε
δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη κατασκευής μεγάλων βάσεων και αυτό συμβάλει στην μύωση του σκυροδέματος των βάσεων, και μύωση της
εργασίας των εκσκαφών. Γ) Αν μία ανεμογεννήτρια ή μία γέφυρα θέλει 500 κυβικά οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος στην βάση της για να μπορέσει να παραλάβει τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του αέρα,
τοποθετώντας τέσσερις αγκυρώσεις της ευρεσιτεχνίας στις άκρες της βάσης της και
με 100 κυβικά οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος έχουμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Κατ αυτόν
τον τρόπο μειώνεται το υφιστάμενο κατασκευαστικό κόστος, υπερκαλύπτοντας το
κόστος της ευρεσιτεχνίας το οποίο δεν ξεπερνά το 2% του γενικού κόστους της κατασκευής.

Αν ένας άνθρωπος πνίγεται στην θάλασσα δεν αρκεί να του πετάξουμε ένα σχοινί. 
Πρέπει αυτό το σχοινί πρώτον να το πιάσει αυτός που πνίγεται και από την άλλη να το κρατάμε και εμείς ή να το δέσουμε κάπου σε ένα σταθερό σημείο. Μόνο τότε το σχοινί θα φέρει αυτόν που πνίγεται έξω στην στεριά.
Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να σταματήσουμε και εμείς την ροπή ανατροπής σε κάθε υποστύλωμα της κατασκευής, οπότε και τις παραμορφώσεις στους κορμούς των φερόντων στοιχείων. Απαραίτητο είναι όμως να πακτώσουμε τον τένοντα στο έδαφος και το δώμα, όπως απαραίτητο είναι το σχοινί που σώζει τον άνθρωπο από τον πνιγμό να είναι αμφίπλευρα πακτωμένο.
Ο σύγχρονος αντισεισμικός κανονισμός απλά πετάει το σχοινί στην θάλασσα διότι δεν το δένει με το έδαφος.
Ο γραμμικός οπλισμός είναι ανεπαρκέστατος όχι γιατί δεν είναι αρκετός, αλλά γιατί δεν είναι πακτωμένος στο έδαφος.
Αυτά φίλε Χάρη. Η μέθοδος που προτείνω δεν αλλάζει τον σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό κανονισμό... απλά τον βοηθάει εκεί που είναι ανεπαρκέστατος διότι δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει τα όρια της ταλάντωσης του φέροντα. Η προτεινόμενη μέθοδος τον βοηθάει να πετύχει ακριβώς αυτό.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν πρόκειται να συμμετάσχω σε μια ακόμα συζήτηση όπου θα προωθείς την ευρεσιτεχνία σου. Έλεος πια!

Η απάντηση που έδωσα, χωρίς να μπαίνω σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, ήταν όχι για σένα, άλλα για όποιον τυχόν πολίτη αυτής της χώρας διαβάσει τα ερωτήματα που έθεσες στην αρχική ανάρτησή σου.

Οι καταστροφές στην Κεφαλλονιά έγιναν κυρίως σε *αυθαίρετα* κτίσματα και εν γένει σε κτίσματα όπου δεν εφαρμόστηκαν όσα προβλέπονται από τους Κανονισμούς.
Δεν χρειαζόμαστε νέους κανονισμούς. Τη σωστή εφαρμογή τους χρειαζόμαστε όσον αφορά τις νέες κατασκευές.

Πέρα όμως από τις νέες κατασκευές, οι περισσότερες έχουν κατασκευαστεί με παλιότερους κανονισμούς, πολλές άνευ κανενός αντισεισμικού (προ του 1959) και έχουν εμφανή τα σημάδια της φθοράς από το πέρασμα του χρόνου.
Αυτές πρέπει είτε να ελέγξουμε και αν κρίνεται οικονομικά σκόπιμο να τις ενισχύσουμε.

Αν έχεις παράπονο από την αντιμετώπιση που λαμβάνεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα, αν θεωρείς ανεπαρκείς τους μηχανικούς που δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν και δεν συμμερίζονται τις απόψεις σου, πήγαινε σε κάποια άλλη χώρα να τους πείσεις ότι μπορείς να τους βοηθήσεις να φτιάξουν ανθεκτικότερες και συνάμα οικονομικότερες κατασκευές.
Σταματά όμως να γεμίζεις σελίδες επί σελίδων με επαναλήψεις των ίδιων και των ίδιων. Κουράζεις!

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Αγαπητέ seismic,

Άλλο ένα θέμα εκφυλίζεται στην παρουσίαση της ευρεσιτεχνίας σου!
Αν θέλεις να ξαναγράψεις γι αυτήν θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις για διαφημιστική καταχώρηση.
Τέλος!

Ένα ακόμα θέμα κλειδώνεται.

----------

